# Foreigner Divisoria Shop owner Shot in face



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

It seems to be getting more dangerous for any Foreigner to set up a business that competes with locals.

A few months ago an American was shot in the head delivering baked goods. Now another shot in the face in Divisoria.

https://www.msn.com/en-ph/news/national/foreigner-shot-inside-busy-divisoria-mall/ar-BBJO8BR?ocid=spartandhp

https://www.philstar.com/nation/2018/03/04/1793289/1-dead-divisoria-mall-shooting


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> It seems to be getting more dangerous for any Foreigner to set up a business that competes with locals.
> 
> A few months ago an American was shot in the head delivering baked goods. Now another shot in the face in Divisoria.
> 
> ...


 That's a shame. Definitely not a country where you want to pi*s someone off, having one of the worst "impunity" ratings in the world, as of 2017.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Thing is that area where the Divisoria is located is one of the most dangerous areas that there is. Foreigners are advised not to go there day or night for that reason.
While it is a sad thing this guy was killed, there is no telling the reason for it. Could be anything from owing a loan that he could not pay to drugs or even messing with someones wife or GF. Hard to tell and likely no one will ever know for sure. People need to realize that that if you mix with the locals knee deep and on their level there is going to be a serious risk to life and limb here.
Unless a person is opining a large corporation it is best to just enjoy being married, the beach, or whatever and let them do their own thing. Life is short enough without really putting yourself at risk here.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Thing is that area where the Divisoria is located is one of the most dangerous areas that there is. Foreigners are advised not to go there day or night for that reason.


Divisoria is not that bad, one just has to take precautions like anywhere else. We actually have fun going to Divisorisa, Baclaran, Binondo. Sometimes even interesting to stroll through Recto and see the sights. Recto is where most fake documents are peddled now. Everything from Doctors Medical licenses to College Diplomas are available there.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We lived in San Lazero Sta Cruz for a year, a couple of klicks from Tondo, though Bengie worked for PNR head office and traversed daily to work I was only allowed to go there once, to get some papers witnessed by a particular notary, yes our papers were all legal and above board but had to be notarised post haste. Why this one? The others are fixers he replied. The whole scene was an eye opener for me but what got me on edge was Bengie constantly telling me to be quiet and let him for once be in control and do what he tells me and just be the sheepish bystander. It was certainly an uncomfortable environment to say the least, never wanted to go back. Never have I been eyeballed to the degree I was in Tondo.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> We lived in San Lazero Sta Cruz for a year, a couple of klicks from Tondo, though Bengie worked for PNR head office and traversed daily to work I was only allowed to go there once, to get some papers witnessed by a particular notary, yes our papers were all legal and above board but had to be notarised post haste. Why this one? The others are fixers he replied. The whole scene was an eye opener for me but what got me on edge was Bengie constantly telling me to be quiet and let him for once be in control and do what he tells me and just be the sheepish bystander. It was certainly an uncomfortable environment to say the least, never wanted to go back. Never have I been eyeballed to the degree I was in Tondo.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Tondo is a different animal. I definitely try to avoid it. Last time we passed through it in a Taxi the Taxi driver had to pay tolls at different check points the residents set up to pass through their area.

I just received an email from a friend who lives in Waikiki, Hawaii asking about moving to the PI. Sent me this article. Who would think Waikiki is becoming more dangerous that the PI.

_ It also estimated that there had been 1,000 arrests involving violent crimes or drugs and alcohol near the intersections of Kalakaua and Royal Hawaiian avenues and Kalakaua and Kapahulu avenues over 180 days.
_ 
Source:
https://www.stripes.com/news/pacific/latest-stabbing-of-servicemember-intensifies-scrutiny-over-waikiki-crime-1.514890


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't get to Manila often but I can't get a rental van that will go there and have never been able to rent out a van to take me to the Divisoria, they offer other area's such as Binondo or China Town and one other spot the Baclaran Wholesale Complex.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Park at the mall in San Lazero then catch a Jeepney,,,,,, on second thoughts,,,,,,,,.
All the areas you mentioned apart from Tondo proper are fine, used to frequent China town often but hey thats not Tondo, Intromurous is another good place to visit apart from visa extensions.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I don't get to Manila often but I can't get a rental van that will go there and have never been able to rent out a van to take me to the Divisoria, they offer other area's such as Binondo or China Town and one other spot the Baclaran Wholesale Complex.


I hear that. For a long time I served as a volunteer guest services manager at a Australian owned hotel in Ermita Manila. I had a personal driver assigned to me to go places on hotel and travel agency business. Tondo, Divisoria, and Smoky Mountain areas are places that none of the drivers wanted to go -- with or without me in the vehicle. They are areas that are far beyond just unsafe. There are countless other areas for shopping and touring to go without sticking your head on the chopping block.


----------

